

Parallelism For The Win! How Golang kicks Ruby in a real life usage. - jemeshsu
http://areyoufuckingcoding.me/2012/08/16/parallelism-for-the-win/

======
rbanffy
It was odd to read "Ok, let’s leave trolling aside" in the middle of the
article.

Do we really have to behave like 5 year old kids?

------
dons
Any decent language runtime with lightweight threads will have the same
effect...

------
lvh
This made my brain hurt. Terrible article.

> Lots of rubyists defends this aproach with arguments that GIL makes single
> threaded apps faster and makes writing of the multi-threaded apps easier.
> You know what… that’s total bullshit.

No, it's not. It's a fact.

Article also confounds parallelism and concurrency all over the place.

------
astrodust
Being 8x faster than a GIL'd Ruby is not exactly going to win you any awards.

